Ask HN: What are your favourite YouTube channels? - gls2ro
======
dguo
Lessons from the Screenplay:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCErSSa3CaP_GJxmFpdjG9Jw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCErSSa3CaP_GJxmFpdjG9Jw)

------
mrks_
kurzgesagt puts out great content

